# A beautiful dog



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

At least she's beautiful in my opinion!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

great photo
she is beautiful


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

shes not beautiful...............shes gorgeously stunning!!:thumbup:


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Gawjus


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

should ad the line 'ello ello, whats going on here then' to the photo lol


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Your right she is very :thumbup:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pic Vicki..


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Yep i agree!! She is stunning. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you, it's nice to know that I'm not the only one who thinks she's beautiful


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lovely..............


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep, she sure is


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

She is beautiful.

Laura


----------

